# New Gran Turismo 5 Prologue Info Emerges



## malware (Mar 6, 2008)

Sony has revealed the full feature list of Polyphony Digital's PS3 racing title Gran Turismo 5 Prologue this morning. The game will include six tracks including Suzuka Circuit, Eiger Nordwand, Fuji Speedway, London City Track, Daytona International Speedway and High Speed Ring. Prologue will also feature a Drift Mode, an in-depth car tuning system, two player split-screen racing, 16-player online races, and new online and offline racing events. Gran Turismo 5 Prologue will hit the PlayStation 3 on April 17 for a price of $39.99, available for download on the PlayStation Store or at retail. Last but not least, 25 new hi-res screenshots were also provided thanks to the guys over at Shacknews.



 

 




Full list of cars:

Acura NSX '91 
Alfa Romeo 147 TI 2.0 TWIN SPARK '06 
Alfa Romeo Brera Sky Window 3.2 JTS Q4 '06 
Amuse S2000 GT1 Turbo 
Amuse/Opera Performance Gran Turismo 350Z RS 
Art Morrison Corvette'60 
Aston Martin DB9 Coupe '06 
Audi R8 4.2 FSI R tronic '07 
Audi TT Coupe 3.2 quattro '07 
Blitz Dunlop ER34 '07 
BMW 135i Coupe '07 
BMW 135tii '08 
BMW M3 Coupe '07 
BMW Z4 '03 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C6) Tuned Car 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 '06 
Citroen C4 Coupe 2.0VTS '06 
Clio Renault Sport V6 24V Tuned Car 
Daihatsu Copen Active Top '02 
Daihatsu OFC-1 '07 
Dodge Viper GTS 
Dodge Viper SRT10 Coupe 
Dodge Viper SRT10 Coupe Tuned Car 
Ferrari 512BB '76 
Ferrari 599 '06 
Ferrari F40 '92 
Ferrari F430 '06 
Ford Focus ST '06 
Ford GT '05 
Ford GT Tuned Car 
Ford Mustang V8 GT Coupe Premium '07 
Honda Integra TYPE R '04 
Honda NSX Type R '02 
Jaguar XK Coupe '06 
Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evoluzione '91 
Lexus IS F '07 
Lexus IS F Tuned Car 
Lotus Elise 111R '04 
Lotus Elise 111R Tuned Car 
Lotus Elise '96 
Lotus Elise Tuned Car 
Mazda Atenza Sport (2007 Tokyo Motor Show reference exhibit) 
Mazda RX-7 (FD) Special Tuned Car 
Mazda RX-7 Spirit R Type A (FD) '02 
Mazda RX-7 Spirit R Type A (FD) Tuned Car 
Mazda RX-8 Type S '03 
Mercedes-Benz SL 55 AMG '02 
Mine's BNR34 Skyline GT-R N1 base '06 
Mini Cooper-S '06 
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX GSR '05 
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X GSR Premium Package '07 
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X GSR Tuned Car 
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX GSR Tuned Car 
Nissan Fairlady Z Version S '07 
Nissan GT-R '07 
Nissan GT-R Proto '05 
Nissan Skyline Coupe (V36) Tuned Car 
Nissan Skyline Coupe 370GT Type SP '07 
Nissan Skyline Coupe Concept '07 
Nissan Skyline GT-R V-spec II Nur '02 
Nissan Skyline Sedan 350GT Type SP '06 
Peugeot 207GTI '07 
Peugeot 307cc Premium AVN '04 
RE Amemiya FD3S RX-7 
Renault Clio Renault Sport V6 24V '00 
Subaru Impreza Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA '05 
Subaru Impreza WRX STI (18inch BBS Wheel Option) '07 
Suzuki Cappuccino '95 
Suzuki Cappuccino Tuned Car 
Suzuki Cervo SR '07 
Suzuki Swift Sport '07 
Suzuki Swift Sport Tuned Car 
TVR Tamora '02 
TVR Tuscan Speed 6 '00 
Volkswagen Golf GTI '01 
Volkswagen Golf V GTI '05

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 6, 2008)

I think some of the big news here is SPILT SCREEN MULTIPLAYER (online and offline I believe).


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet new list for NA.

the f40 and the mines r34 are gonna rock.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 6, 2008)

Holy crap, $40.00 bucks for that on the ps3??? I  am definitely getting it then. Are you sure the price is right?


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty sweet graphics for a console!!!


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Holy crap, $40.00 bucks for that on the ps3??? I  am definitely getting it then. Are you sure the price is right?



yea, the price is right.


----------



## Nicksterr (Mar 6, 2008)

wtb ccx in this game.


----------



## Rambotnic (Mar 6, 2008)

Now THAT is a game really worth looking forward to, every GT has been very great, always improved physics, graphics...



> The game will include six tracks including...



I don't get it  is it just my misinterpretation or does this game have only have 6 tracks?


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

What not to get?


----------



## Rambotnic (Mar 6, 2008)

6 tracks, it's not much, and a bit confusing.


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

Well this ain't the full fledged GT5...you can consider prologue as GT5:Lite edition.


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

from the PS.Blog...

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/03/06/more-details-emerge-for-gran-turismo-5-prologue/



> Summary of differences between Japanese version and the American version:
> 
> * A whopping 30+ additional vehicles (compared to the Japanese version), including tuner cars from Amuse, Mine’s, etc.
> * Another track to race on: an all-time favorite in the series - frantic and chaotic High Speed Ring!
> ...


----------



## ShinyG (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmm, more like GT5 extended demo! *warning!* sarcasm detected...
Some other thoughts:
1. Quite a few cars, but no Porsche or Lamborghini!
2. It's called a "sim", but there is no damage!
3. There's not much content in there, still it costs 40$!

I wouldn't worry about the lack of content, I can see Sony starting to pour out car and track packs for 5$. I hope there's going to be damage in the final game, for the sake of calling it a simulator!

On the bright side: the graphics are AMAZING! The cars look like nothing I've seen in any driving game released so far! Take it from me, I'm a 3d artist that is doing vehicles for next gen games .


----------



## Rambotnic (Mar 6, 2008)

ShinyG said:


> I hope there's going to be damage in the final game, for the sake of calling it a simulator!


No damage is like a trademark for this game so i really hope there wont be any damage, the tire damage is enough to make you pitting in so thats just about all the damage you need. This game has succeeded in making me and every one of my friends, who have ever played this game, to keep the car on the road perfectly and follow the standard course without the fear of wrecking the car, now isn't that something?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 6, 2008)

.....OMG that looks so good, and knowing how good all the other GT's played this is gonna be even better, I gotta reserve this a long with MGS4 and Haze and Killzone,etc. god I dont even have money.......I think ill sell my pc


----------



## Dangle (Mar 6, 2008)

Those 1080P screens look slick!  I may just have to rent this game!!


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

PD devs are really anal when it comes to detail and quality, so they will implement damage only when it can be modeled/simulated correctly.


----------



## ktr (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicksterr said:


> wtb ccx in this game.



Make that the CCX-R!


----------



## ShinyG (Mar 6, 2008)

So the "no damage" thing falls in the "it's a feature, not a bug category"?
)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2008)

im defin looking forward to this one. ive had it preordered for over a month. time just moves so slowly when waiting for these types of things. polyphony always puts the most into their games and this one will defin squeeze lots of juice from the PS3.


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 6, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> im defin looking forward to this one. ive had it preordered for over a month. time just moves so slowly when waiting for these types of things. polyphony always puts the most into their games and this one will defin squeeze lots of juice from the PS3.



Same here, I preordered it last month. Will be a must have!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 6, 2008)

well that aint bad, I guess I was thinking it was GT5  anywho, 5 buck add ons arent so bad if they can make it like $50 and its the same as Gt5


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 6, 2008)

"Tracks" are ok, but with those graphics, i actually want to DRIVE ROUND THE CITY a bit more. You know, check out the streets. See the street names. Get to know your way round a bit.  That would be nice. A bit like GTA style. "OK, you won the race, now find your way to ABC bar or XYZ bar and get yourself a drink... and collect your points" 

PS. On second thoughts, no, I dont want to be stuck in virtual traffic, or look for a parking place. LOL


----------



## Conti027 (Mar 7, 2008)

No Porsche!!!


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> well that aint bad, I guess I was thinking it was GT5  anywho, 5 buck add ons arent so bad if they can make it like $50 and its the same as Gt5



There is no more paid DLC for the game, that idea drop some time ago. The only paid content is videos from GT:TV...



Conti027 said:


> No Porsche!!!



Remember this is not the full car list that GT5 is gonna have. Also the previous titles had RUF...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2008)

do we know which cars from the full list will be included in prologue?


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> do we know which cars from the full list will be included in prologue?



All plus more I believe.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2008)

WHOA. These are some of the most gorgeous visual's i've seen lol. Screw DX10!


----------



## xvi (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh man.. I *LOVE* the Gran Turismo series. I've been playing it since my dad picked up the first Gran Turismo for me. These graphics are absolutely beautiful.

As for the "No Damage" debate, as far as I see it, you don't have real pedals, a real wheel, and a car seat bumping you around, so I don't think it's fair to have damage. When your controls are limited to how accurate your thumb is, I don't think damage is something we should have to worry about.

Think GT5 will be a console seller?


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 7, 2008)

The only reason I bought a PS1 was for GT1...then we were graced with the mighty GT2. I bought the PS2 for GT3 then we were blessed with GT4. I think I may need to get a PS3 for the next series of Gran Turismo games


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 7, 2008)

...what's with the complete lack of ANYTHING Toyota in this prologue? :shadedshu tut tut at Fony!


----------



## hacker111 (Mar 7, 2008)

This is definatly a game to look at and wait for.


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> do we know which cars from the full list will be included in prologue?





Its the list in the first post of this thread.



rhythmeister said:


> ...what's with the complete lack of ANYTHING Toyota in this prologue? :shadedshu tut tut at Fony!



You do have Lexus, which of course is toyota of Japan...


----------



## Ravenas (Mar 7, 2008)

ktr said:


> Its the list in the first post of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You do have Lexus, which of course is toyota of Japan...



I think he thought that list was the cars in GT5.

Lexus is one of my favorite car makers!


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I think he thought that list was the cars in GT5.
> 
> Lexus is one of my favorite car makers!



The list for GT5 (according to some interviews) is gonna be 500+ (around the same as GT4).


----------



## newbielives (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to buy a G25 wheel for this


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2008)

ktr said:


> The list for GT5 (according to some interviews) is gonna be 500+ (around the same as GT4).



ah, that's the info i was looking for. thanks.


----------



## Fhgwghads (Mar 7, 2008)

You get to drive the Top Gear track, my god


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 8, 2008)

Fhgwghads said:


> You get to drive the Top Gear track, my god



Now I want to get a PS3.
Played the demo on a 52" plasma in hi-def.
The demo had no AA a little HDR and no motion blur which the Prologue screenshots show.
But the online leader board made the demo addictive.
Would never have expected drifting in the game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Now I want to get a PS3.
> Played the demo on a 52" plasma in hi-def.
> The demo had no AA a little HDR and no motion blur which the Prologue screenshots show.
> But the online leader board made the demo addictive.
> Would never have expected drifting in the game.



just curious how you know there is no AA used , a little HDR and no motion blur.


----------



## ktr (Mar 8, 2008)

There is 2x AA @ 1080p, and 4x AA @ 720p...

This game does have a bit of HDR, look at the shadows and the car reflections. 

There is a slight motion blur if you pan the camera left or right...the environment does blur, like in real life. 

Drifting is added to the game to show off the new physics. Just like the gravity gun in HL2.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2008)

ktr said:


> There is 2x AA @ 1080p, and 4x AA @ 720p...
> 
> This game does have a bit of HDR, look at the shadows and the car reflections.
> 
> ...




that is what i heard. perhaps he meant the demo has no AA so the game should look even better.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 8, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is what i heard. perhaps he meant the demo has no AA so the game should look even better.



Lol
Yeah thats what I meant.
At 1080p on a 52" plasma the jaggies in the demo are obvious with a little bit of HDR and no motion blur well from what I could see.
I looked at it and thought it this it?!
Until my brother showed me some screenshots of prologue which deos have motion blur and the edges of the cars are actually smooth.


----------



## hacker111 (Mar 10, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Lol
> Yeah thats what I meant.
> At 1080p on a 52" plasma the jaggies in the demo are obvious with a little bit of HDR and no motion blur well from what I could see.
> I looked at it and thought it this it?!
> Until my brother showed me some screenshots of prologue which deos have motion blur and the edges of the cars are actually smooth.



So the images are that good?


----------

